# Multiplug Adapters



## retire09 (Jul 23, 2014)

605.4 Multiplug adapters. Multiplug adapters, such as cube

adapters, unfused plug strips or any other device not complying

with NFPA 70 shall be prohibited.

I believe all of these adapters are UL listed and the NEC makes no mention of compliance for these devices.

What is the violation and concern?


----------



## cda (Jul 23, 2014)

Unfused?? ????

605.4.1 Power tap design.

Relocatable power taps shall be of the polarized or grounded type, equipped with overcurrent protection, and shall be listed in accordance with UL 1363.

605.4.2 Power supply.

Relocatable power taps shall be directly connected to a permanently installed receptacle.

Guess need to pull up 70 to see what nick says


----------



## mark handler (Jul 23, 2014)

retire09 said:
			
		

> .What is the violation and concern?


Fire officials warn against using multi-plug cords and adapters

http://www.beloitdailynews.com/news/fire-officials-warn-against-using-multi-plug-cords-and-adapters/article_0041b460-4900-11e1-9bb9-0019bb2963f4.html

Posted: Friday, January 27, 2012 4:00 pm | Updated: 10:54 am, Mon Jan 30, 2012.

Hillary Gavan | 0 comments

Town of Beloit Fire Department Capt. Rich Tippelt is urging residents to use caution with multi-plug extension cords and adapters. The best policy, he said, is to avoid buying the items and to use power strips with surge protectors instead.

In the fire of a mobile home on Monday afternoon, a woman had plugged her space heater into a multi-plug adapter. Tippelt said there is a multi-plug adapter on the market with two prongs on the back, and it's designed to be placed over an two-prong outlet and screwed into the outlet. It converts a two-plug outlet to a six plug outlet.

Because the devices can accept limited amperage, Tippelt advised avoiding them, especially when using them to plug in microwaves, space heaters, computers or any items that draw large amperage. He said more traditional power strips have built-in circuit breakers, and are the better choice.

The other danger is multi-plug extension cords. It's also important not to cover any extension cord with a rug. Legally, extension cords are permitted for temporary use only, and not with space heaters, microwaves or other devices emitting high amperage. In commercial construction, Tippelt said holiday lights are only allowed 30 days before and after a holiday for decoration or light purposes.

There are prohibitions against use of multi-plug extension cords and adapters in the National Fire Protection Association codes for commercial construction. Although the fire department doesn't typically inspect residences, Tippelt said if a fire occurs as a result of a device, residents could be subject to a fine.

The fire department hasn't issued any of the fines yet, opting to educate the public instead. Tippelt said he was heading out to the mobile home fire site on Tuesday to educate the owner about not using multi-plug devices and implementing smoke detectors. Smoke detectors are required on every floor of a residence. In the case of a long ranch-style home or mobile home, Tippelt advises using a minimum of two smoke detectors.

Multiplug adapter causes Laguna Woods condo fire

http://www.ocregister.com/articles/concialdi-627421-fire-damage.html

LAGUNA WOODS – An overloaded electric outlet has been determined as the cause of a blaze that destroyed a condominium kitchen and caused about $275,000 in damage Saturday night, authorities said.

The fire, which ripped through an upstairs unit of a residential building in the 3300 block of Monte Hermoso, began at about 8:30 p.m. and took 20 firefighters about 20 minutes to extinguish, Orange County Fire Authority Capt. Steve Concialdi said.

Structural damage was estimated at $200,000. About $75,000 of the condominium’s contents were also damaged, Concialdi said.

One resident was displaced by the fire but was uninjured, Concialdi said.

Concialdi said unplugging small kitchen appliances when not in use and avoiding overloading electrical outlets is vital in preventing fires


----------



## JBI (Jul 23, 2014)

retire09 - I believe the concern is that 'home made' and 'site fabricated' multi-plug adapters are all too common (albeit creative in design).

When an Electrician makes one out of listed components, not so bad I suppose.

*But* when someone other than an electrician creates one out of an old dish soap bottle, a couple of duplex outlets, and some tape (that may or may not be suitable), the result is often (potentailly) hazardous. JMHO (and personal experience).


----------



## cda (Jul 23, 2014)

...........

View attachment 1075


20140723071142847.pdf

20140723071142847.pdf


----------



## retire09 (Jul 23, 2014)

If these are proven to be unsafe, why don't they change the UL Standards to require overcurrent protection on all devices or require them all to have a minimum 20 amp rating so the circuit overcurrent device can protect the plug adaptor loads.

Any 15 amp receptacle on a 20 amp circuit has the potential to be overloaded.

The multiplug adaptors just make it more likely to occur.

To fix this problem, these devices need to no longer be available in stores and the NEC needs to have consistent language with the Fire Code to not only no longer allow these devices but to discontinue the allowance for 15amp receptacles on 20amp circuits.


----------



## JBI (Jul 23, 2014)

retire09 - Codes cannot regulate what retailers will sell, only the market can do that.

For example, NYS did not allow pvc/cpvc plumbing for many years (rightly or wrongly aside), that did not stop suppliers from selling the products.

Educating the public about the dangers of unlisted equipment/appliances is the only way to get them off the store shelves. Do you remeber the E-Z-Gas Can? A collapsable plastic gas can that could be used in an emergency to get one gallon of gas. It folded up for convenient storage in your trunk and ease of carrying to the gas station. Once there it could be 'popped' into shape and filled. Only problem was that they never had it tested or listed. Every Fire Marshal in the country and many Code Officials notified them that without a listing it was a violation to use them. They were pulled from the shelves in short order. The Code had required listed containers for years (decades?), but the manufacturer still put them out there until folks let them know the liability they faced if there were an incident...


----------



## north star (Jul 23, 2014)

*= + = + =*





> "If these are proven to be unsafe, why don't they change the UL Standards  to require overcurrent protection on all devices or require them all to  have a minimum 20 amp rating so the circuit overcurrent device can  protect the plug adaptor loads."


Because obtaining a U.L. listing costs mega bucks........Tests upon tests upon testshave to be performed and documented.

*= + = + =*


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 24, 2014)

We see these frequently in commercial business, mercantile….heck everywhere.If the power taps are UL 1368 listed and not “daisy-chained”or in use by large appliances or moderate amperage demanding fixtures or appliances we tend to permit them. The issues difficult to accept and remain consistent with are identifications of the counterfeit UL labeling and 100 + year old buildings where we see all types of extensions.  We still must remain reasonable in our risk assessment but need to remain consistent and vigil of those issues that clearly have greater potentials for trouble.  I agree that education is a big key in preventing unapproved application/use of power extending devices and each citation of a deficiency is a great teachable moment to educate a customer.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 24, 2014)

http://oshaprofessor.com/RPTmonograph%2008.pdf

One of the best wriiten papersa bout these here power strips (i.e. relocatable power taps), Notice these devices are not designed for high power usage but a concentration of low power devices.......read the paper to understand better.


----------



## JBI (Jul 24, 2014)

One could also read the instructions provided with the power tap Builder Bob... Too many of us don't read and follow instructions.


----------



## retire09 (Jul 24, 2014)

Even when used per the instructions, those without overload protection are disallowed by the fire code.

I think this code section should be amended to only disallow the misuse of the devices.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 25, 2014)

One may never be able to develop a code that prohibits the "misuse" of an approved device because one can not regulate stupidity. The code is clear as to what is "approved" for use.  Then it comes down to one following manufacturers instructions and education.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 25, 2014)

JBI said:
			
		

> One could also read the instructions provided with the power tap Builder Bob... Too many of us don't read and follow instructions.


You mean the one froom china with the isntructions in fifteen languages on the paper tag on the extension cord part of the relocatable power tap....???


----------

